# List of movies on social phobia?



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Please give me a list of movies involving characters with social phobia. So far I have watched:

Lars and real girl
40 year old virgin
Adaptation
Waiting
Eternal sunshine of spotless mind
Punch drunk love
Amelie

Any other movies?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
Dead Poets Society
Stanley and Iris
A Beautiful Mind
Ordinary People
Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Buffalo 66


----------



## Rickb2424 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nerve. It was released this year. Good movie about a guy who battles his social anxiety


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

_The Wall._ It's an adaptation of the album by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

As Good As It Gets is kind of about social phobia. More to do with OCD though. It has Jack Nicholson in it, which is why I like it.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Romantics Anonymous

Romantic comedy about 2 people with social phobia.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Please give me a list of movies involving characters with social phobia. So far I have watched:
> 
> Lars and real girl
> 40 year old virgin
> ...


The Perks of Being A Wallflower isn't a movie about social phobia, but the main character Charlie kinda experiences similar things. Still a really brilliant film though that's worth watching anyway.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

You sure? I don't really think any of these characters in these films have social phobia, i don't think a single movie has ever been made about this condition. Maybe one day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Please give me a list of movies involving characters with social phobia. So far I have watched:
> 
> Lars and real girl
> 40 year old virgin
> ...


I would agree with Eternal Sunshine and Punch Drunk Love (two GREAT movies), those are the first two that popped into my mind also. I haven't seen Waiting or Adaptation.

I don't see Lars/Real Girl and 40 year old version as SA films though, both were comedies and over the top. Although to be fair, i thought Lars/Real Girl was entertaining and wouldn't discourage anyone from seeing it. Good topic.


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Not all social phobia movies,but had characters that deal with depression or
social awkwardest.

Shine(1996) 
Numb (2007) chronically depressed (I'm my own worse enemy) thats me so much)
The King's Speech (2010)
Taxi Driver
It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010) 
Reign Over Me (2007) 
Off the Map (2003) 
cold Blooded(1995) 
Welcome to the Dollhouse(1995)


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

My Bodyguard- main character deals with isolation and a fear of being friends with anyone because he's afraid he'll wind up hurting them.

BTW- great movie even though it's over 30 years old.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Greenberg.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Dan the man said:


> My Bodyguard- main character deals with isolation and a fear of being friends with anyone because he's afraid he'll wind up hurting them.
> 
> BTW- great movie even though it's over 30 years old.


LMAO,you do realize 30 years ago is only 1984 right? Don't think I'd have enough time in one day to list all the great movies made before 1984


----------



## littlejanedoe (Mar 29, 2014)

mary and max


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands. We don't have scissors for hands but it's easy to relate to feeling like a weirdo.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, As Good as it Gets... just awesome...:yes


----------

